# Carbon fiber sanding?



## chrisk (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi all,
Do some of you sand their carbon fiber blanks before casting? I remember I've read that a colleague proceeded this way to reduce the diameter of a carbon fiber blank before gluing watch parts.
Anyway, either for diameter reducing or for leveling a carbon fiber blank, do some of you sand their carbon fiber blanks and if so how do you proceed? Dry/wet sanding? Grits?
Of course I know that carbon fiber is a hazardous material and serious respiratory protection is required.
Thanks in advance for your experience.
Christos.


----------



## socdad (Sep 23, 2020)

I do not try to thin out carbon fiber & have not had any issues with watch parts pens.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 23, 2020)

Absolutely not. You are asking for trouble because of health risks and getting the right CF is thin as it is and not needed to be sanded. Do not do it. I see people getting around the use of watch parts by making the blank more bulbous when turned. If done slightly you can easily get away with it and still look nice.


----------

